

Entrepreneurship is a Skill - cyrusradfar
https://medium.com/the-entrepreneurial-journey/4ab4f182ace5

======
cyrusradfar
FYI, I wanted to troll myself due to the irony of writing a post about talking
too much about entrepreneurship. Feel free to troll in the comments here or on
Medium, I totally deserve it.

